# New Member from Northern Ca.



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Thought I'd say hello to everyone here. Getting ready for my archery season to open on the 21st. I'll be chasing velvet Blacktails on National Forest lands. I love shooting my bow, but Im not in any 3-D clubs, none in my area that I know of yet. Look forward to learning a lot on here.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

blacktailbryan said:


> Thought I'd say hello to everyone here. Getting ready for my archery season to open on the 21st. I'll be chasing velvet Blacktails on National Forest lands. I love shooting my bow, but Im not in any 3-D clubs, none in my area that I know of yet. Look forward to learning a lot on here.


Welcome!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, Im a greenhorn at this computer stuff so I guess Id better figure out how to get around on here.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

blacktailbryan said:


> Thanks, Im a greenhorn at this computer stuff so I guess Id better figure out how to get around on here.


You hunting out past Paskenta for opening?


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup, about 40 miles west of Paskanta, up Forest Route M-4. Taking the camp trailer up in the morning to set up camp and scout a little. You hunt around here?


----------



## alphahunter1 (Apr 26, 2010)

blacktailbryan said:


> Yup, about 40 miles west of Paskanta, up Forest Route M-4. Taking the camp trailer up in the morning to set up camp and scout a little. You hunt around here?


Ya I live in Redding work in Red Bluff...my hunting buddy lives in corning.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

alphahunter1 said:


> Ya I live in Redding work in Red Bluff...my hunting buddy lives in corning.


What's up sucka...Ya I live in Redding..funny Tyler..


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

blacktailbryan said:


> Yup, about 40 miles west of Paskanta, up Forest Route M-4. Taking the camp trailer up in the morning to set up camp and scout a little. You hunt around here?


We hunt the Trinity Alps alot....everywhere in B zone...


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* blacktailbryan. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcomesign: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

